# F&F sale



## xLongLashesx (Jun 11, 2009)

So.. I'm getting more than a little excited about this pending F&F business.

How are you ladies taking advantage of it?

Do I find a CP person now and load them up with my list?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 11, 2009)

You should asap because I think it starts on the 16th and only goes til the 18th? Some people don't like to do more than a few CP's at a time coz as you can imagine it could get a little crazy  Goodluck!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks!

I've just msg'd a few people, hopefully someone is willing.

How much do they usually charge for their services?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 12, 2009)

Varies from person to person and state to state.. usually retail price + 5-8% tax + paypal fees (now, damn paypal) + shipping.. the girls I've dealt with don't take extra fees but its likely that some people do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope that helps!


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 12, 2009)

yeh the girl i use only charges the retail plus tax plus shipping an paypal, no extra charge for the srvice... they just do it coz they are awsome friendly people (although some may charge, but not ne1 ive come acrss)


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if Canadian prices differ much from US prices? Does it matter if I CP from Canada or is the US cheaper?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Does anyone know if Canadian prices differ much from US prices? Does it matter if I CP from Canada or is the US cheaper?_

 
It will work out a tiny bit cheaper if doing a CP from the states, but not drastically different as the CAD is better than the USD at the moment.

Just keep in mind that the Canadian post office tends to charge like Aust Post so it will be a bit more expensive for shipping than from the US.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 13, 2009)

hmm... well she's asked for $8 US for postage so I think that's pretty reasonable.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 13, 2009)

^^ yep, that sounds about right


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2009)

*sneaks in* $8 US is pretty dead on for a package being airmailed from Canada to Australia. It's a little under $9 CAD just for the shipping, as far as I know.


----------



## putrikardinal (Jun 14, 2009)

hey ladies.. im so lost. i have no idea about this f&f sale is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and whats a CP? sorry if this is a silly question, just really wanna know what it is, cause everyone seems to be talking about it, and i dont really wanna miss out on something big..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *putrikardinal* 

 
_hey ladies.. im so lost. i have no idea about this f&f sale is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and whats a CP? sorry if this is a silly question, just really wanna know what it is, cause everyone seems to be talking about it, and i dont really wanna miss out on something big.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL the F&F sale is a 20% off sale that mac is offering for a couple of days during the week. A CP is when you get a very nice person to 'custom purchase' stuff for you and send it over so you can take advantage of the low prices.

Thank goodness for CP ladies!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_*sneaks in* $8 US is pretty dead on for a package being airmailed from Canada to Australia. It's a little under $9 CAD just for the shipping, as far as I know._

 
Thanks for the confirmation! I'm stoked that someone is willing to go to the trouble of buying stuff for me and posting it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_LOL the F&F sale is a 20% off sale that mac is offering for a couple of days during the week. A CP is when you get a very nice person to 'custom purchase' stuff for you and send it over so you can take advantage of the low prices.

Thank goodness for CP ladies!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Thanks for the confirmation! I'm stoked that someone is willing to go to the trouble of buying stuff for me and posting it._

 
The Sumo sale is actually a 25% discount, huzzah! And hey, no problem. I hate Canada post. D:


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 14, 2009)

woot! 25% is even better!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 14, 2009)

Yah its awesome. I am going totally nuts. Haha.


----------



## pravvy (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey girls!

Do you think there will be another one around christmas (or sooner) I was want to load up and am actively looking for a CP but might wait if there is a sale coming about.

Thanks!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 21, 2009)

^^ I think they only do them once a year. When I was googling to find out when the last one was going to be, all I could find was information about when the previous one had been (in 2008) and it was around the same time (month wise).


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 21, 2009)

^^ Actually they do twice a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bought my Dame Edna stuff early in the year.


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 22, 2009)

I thought they did it twice too, so if the last one was in May then maybe the next one could be in November?


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I thought they did it twice too, so if the last one was in May then maybe the next one could be in November?_

 
No, they already had one early in the year Robyn. Feb, I think..  So MAC already did two F&F for 2009, so don't think there would be another one, unless they changed their mind about it (I doubt it).


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 22, 2009)

^^ Ahhhh gotcha! Bugger!!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 22, 2009)

^^ Hehe you can always start saving up for early 2010 F&F!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 22, 2009)

I wonder where I was in Feb not realising there was a F+F sale and why I couldn't find out any info about it? I remember buying my DE stuff locally in Myer lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 22, 2009)

^^It was my first CP with Brooke, so it could have been late Jan (just before BBR). I think you weren't doing a lot of CP at that time and as sad for me to remember all these stuff - your boyfriend bought DE stuff for you at Myer!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 22, 2009)

Hahah he was going to.. I actually paid for it all myself in the end tho, can't remember why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He did help with my BBR CP tho hehehe.


----------



## pravvy (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh man! I guess I gotta save till Feb! and it will probably take me that long to save up given that my wish list is ever expanding! At least there are my DJ credit card gift cards to keep me happy in the meantime!


----------

